# net/butterfly cages for nymphs



## ethanblaze1017 (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm in need of around 20 of these. They need to be large, and able to hold in melongaster fruit flies(they only ones I can find done have nearly fine enough mesh for that). Does anyone have any clue where I can get these?


----------



## Mantis Monarch (Dec 3, 2015)

ethanblaze1017 said:


> I'm in need of around 20 of these. They need to be large, and able to hold in melongaster fruit flies(they only ones I can find done have nearly fine enough mesh for that). Does anyone have any clue where I can get these?


I use these http://www.bioquip.com/Search/DispProduct.asp?pid=1466AV


----------



## Rick (Dec 3, 2015)

I really like the ones from Live Monarch but they seem to have stopped selling them.


----------



## Ghost_Keeper (Dec 3, 2015)

Rick said:


> I really like the ones from Live Monarch but they seem to have stopped selling them.


I have like 12 of them in the attic for when i kept bees, but now I only pull them out for larger mantid species. You can get them on ebay cheap.


----------



## Starving Always (Feb 9, 2016)

I am looking for them too! I have many ooths coming my way!


----------



## MantisGalore (Feb 14, 2016)

Ebay is the place to go!


----------



## Extrememantid (Feb 15, 2016)

Raisingbutterflies seems to have nice ones that are cheap. https://store.raisingbutterflies.org/SearchResults.asp?Cat=1818


----------

